# Bees at School



## kimA (Feb 8, 2011)

I am planning on putting 2 topbar hives at my daughter's green charter school and teaching the 5th graders about beekeeping. I am reaching out to schools that have beehives to see what kind of insurance they have and any other legal aspects that are needed for this. If anyone has information or know of any schools that could help me it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks-

Kim


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't know the whole situation at the school, but I have reservations about leaving two beehives on a grade school grounds or property for any length of time. Is this what you were planning? How close to the school are the hives going to be placed? Maybe it would work if they were on property nearby; a thousands+ yards away? The school district here has a school forest that is about 8-10 miles away from most of the schools. It is about 100 acres and many school trips are made in spring-summer out there. There are buildings for overnight stays. I don't think they have beehives.

A "field trip" of grade school children that are adequately protected, going out [with parental permission] to an apiary for a few hours or half a day even would be fine. An observation hive inside a grade school with supervision is OK. too; but beehives nearby, left outside both day and night? Not sure if a good idea! Too many possibilties with allergic reactions to stings.

Sorry, no legal,..."opinion".


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Kim,

Welcome to the forum. I'm not a lawyer but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night.  In all seriousness would be incredibly leery about leaving bee hives at a school. If someone, anyone gets stung by anything that flies your bees are going to be the first thing they look at. God forbid if someone has an adverse reaction, beyond a little crying and swelling. Medical bills, legal bills, who's going to cover those? This could put a private school right out of business, not sure about charter. Can you imagine the sheer pandimonium that would ensue if one of your hives issued a swarm during recess? What about during a dirth? Those bees will be checking out the kids sweet drinks and could get pretty defensive. What about the little fartknockers (like I was/am) who think throwing rocks at the hive would be cool? I did it with hornets. This idea has so many shades of risk I'd avoid it.

I do show and tells with a live nuc OB hive at schools but I am VERY careful to make sure there are no problems, it's only one day long and the hive is bottled up so I am in control of the hive. I even have an OB hive at my place of work but the exit is very high, the hive is right in front of me in my office, it's only 5 frames large and during a dearth I make sure to feed them to avoid them getting around the outside trash cans.


----------



## Stanisr (Aug 25, 2010)

Kim, Hi I am a school Superintendent and I can tell you that it is not advisable and in some states illegal to bring onto school property any dangerous animals, bees included. You might check with the school Superintendent before you do it.


----------



## kimA (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for all your responses. This is a "green" school. Students go on field trips, play in the creek, and do outdoor activities everyday! Their curriculum is centered around the environment (called EIC). I think it would be a great learning tool for students. I see the risk but sometimes we have to take risks to better the world. Thanks again for all your input.

Kim


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

HI Kim,
I have seen hives at schools before and feel they are a great idea with precautions. The ones I saw have a large chain link kennel around the hives that locked securely. Waivers were gotten from all parents in the school (in this case 12 students) and warning signs were clearly posted.
I know we have an extremely litigious society and I think it all comes down to how you feel about the possibility of being sued.
I feel that many school districts are so scared of being sued that they go way too far- Here in WA we were not allowed to put a band-aid on a preschooler because we were not "medically trained". Sometimes you just need to decide if the risk of being sued outweighs the learning opportunities.
I hope you can make it work. Good luck!


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd think that if you controlled the "hazard" or restricted access to the "hazard" you would be OK; you can leave a swimming pool unattended.
If you put it on the roof of your school, it would be hard for anyone to unknowingly or accidentally monkey around with the bees; it would have to be a deliberate act.


----------



## msapostol (Sep 6, 2008)

There are Waldorf (Rudolf Steiner) schools that have beehives. I saw some beehives at their Fair Oaks, CA (by Sacramento) school. Not that the hives are next to the building, but because of the whole bio-dynamic thing going on there, the bees are part of the school.

Maybe you can contact them.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

good luck kim, as I am putting my observation hive at the Montessorie school my wife teaches at this spring. some schools might have pandimonium if there were a swarm but I suspect a "green school" as is my wifes will probably let out class and all go outside to watch them swarm with excitement. of course common sense precautions are called for like I am putting mine on the schools nature trail some 100 yards away from the school and playground, and putting the entrance about 8 feet off the ground. my biggest concern is vandalisim, not so much by the students but kids from local subdivisions so I am hiding a trail camera there so at least I will get a picture of the little farts if they show there mischevious face. 
as far as getting sued im not worried about it cause bees already forage on school grounds. it would be like my neighbor down the street sueing me, it would be hard for them to prove it was one of my bees and not one from the beetree on the ridge above us.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

kimA said:


> This is a "green" school. Kim


I don't understand. What are all the other schools? Are kids that don't go there gas guzzling polluters bent killing harbor seals and destroying the environment?




kimA said:


> I think it would be a great learning tool for students. I see the risk but sometimes we have to take risks to better the world.


Make sure "we" think it would be a great learning tool for students and everyone signs paperwork accordingly. As for risks that you see but are okay with. What would you say to a parent that's okay with a risk that you disagree with? Poisonous snake, dangerous animals, "rehabilitated" child molesters, etc? What would you say to them if they said "we" need to take risks to better the world by exposing our kids to these risks?

I absolutely love beekeeping and teaching about it and it's no skin off my nose if you do it, but it appears there's a check about to be written that can't be cashed.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I think as long as the school will acept the liability and the hives are fenced off with restricted access it would be ok.


----------



## cjmcharlotte (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Kim,
I'm working on something similar at my son's K12 charter school. 
I have identified two schools that have hives onsite. PM me for details so I don't overstep privacy issues for these folks.
We'll have to stay in touch about how to do this the right way!
Regards,
Caroline


----------



## Scottyd (Apr 17, 2011)

I think its an awesome idea. I hope everything works out for your program. There are 2 hives at the community college I attend they even have a class during the spring semester. I missed the class but when I found out about it at a course fair a month and half ago is what got me interested in beekeeping. Again good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## kimA (Feb 8, 2011)

We got approved for the hives at school. We now have 2 topbar hives, that the students build. The fifth graders are having so much fun and are very excited to learn about honey bees.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

well she did it! My wife now has bees at her school, she did so good with her presentations to the other teachers and parents that one of the parents donated $500 and built us a structure to mount our observation hive in!
hopefuly this link will work?https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/shared/kellys%20bees.jpg?w=d46c0e7e


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

hipbee said:


> well she did it! My wife now has bees at her school, she did so good with her presentations to the other teachers and parents that one of the parents donated $500 and built us a structure to mount our observation hive in!https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/kellys%20bees.jpg?w=acc69bae


Hmm, I click on the link and it unceremoniously tells me that I don't belong there... :scratch:


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

soory im at work, will repost pic when I get home


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

The Maplewood Richmond Heights Middle School (Maplewood public school district, Saint Louis County, Missouri) has bees, and they came to our bee-club meeting earlier this year to give a presentation on how they got into it and what the benefits, costs, and challenges have been.

Here is an article on them (from back in January):
http://stlbeacon.org/issues-politics/95-Education/107081-maplewood-bee-and-snake-club

MRH Middle School 
7539 Manchester Road 
Maplewood, MO 63143 
Phone: (314) 644-4406 
Fax: (314) 781-4629 

Link to school website:
http://www.mrhsd.org/middle-school/home

Link to Sustainability Programs page:
http://www.mrhsd.org/programs/sustainability


You might want to try contacting science teacher Bill Henske, as he was one of the presenters at our meeting, along with a couple of the participating students. I believe the principal also attended.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Another "green" school -- this one in Portland, Oregon -- has bees. The hives (I believe) are owned and manged by school staff: http://www.catlin.edu/

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I've done animal exhibits at schools, but I don't think I'd risk bees without a signed non-litigation waiver for every student, every employee, even the janitors. My neighbor's 6 year old got stung 3 times on the head last week. Guessing it was yellow jackets, but you know whose bees she thought it was. My bees are behind privacy fence except for 10 feet of gate, and that empty gate is deep in the center of my land, guarded by gardens and a pickup truck.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

One thing to help people (the general public) know the difference between a wasp sting and a honey bee sting is to tell them that honey bees leave their stinger behind and can only sting once. A wasp can sting multiple times as they don't lose their stinger.

If honey bees stung the neighbor's kid, she would have had to remove the stinger and venom sac. No way you can miss that as it is big enough to spot right where the welt is.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

My neighbor has a quality Texas 6th grade education. After 10 years, I just tell her if she has a problem with critters (mine or not) call me. She is in her 60's, now raising her great grandchildren. I just take care of stuff. If something needs explained I talk to her sister, who also lives near here and got the brains...


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

well I couldnt get my pics to load on here but they worker really well here... http://somdbeekeeper.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=405


----------



## cjmcharlotte (Aug 1, 2009)

Gorgeous obs hive! And I'm so happy for your wife and her lucky school! It's an inspiration. 
Caroline


----------

